# Happy 2021 Halloween



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey all,

Halloween is my favorite holiday and I usually make a few new patterns to celebrate the season. 

I'll use this thread to show off some of my patterns and also share a few of them.

Let me know if you have any recommendations for a pattern.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Halloween Cat.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

How about a pumpkin head or skull with octopus legs? ;-)


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Paul,

I shared some pumpkin patterns on a different site. They are below. But I didn't even think about a skull with octopus legs. That is an awesome idea. Gives kind of a steam punk feel. Love the idea. Off to the modeling board.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

This was a ton of fun to make. A little polygonal modeling and then some digital sculpting.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahaha cool Oscar. A Jack-o-lantern might look interesting with those legs too.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ding dong. Trick or treat. lol.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Paul,

That was an awesome suggestion. I really like how this one looks.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Another pattern I've shared.


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I shared some pumpkin patterns on a different site. They are below. But I didn't even think about a skull with octopus legs. That is an awesome idea. Gives kind of a steam punk feel. Love the idea. Off to the modeling board.
> 
> ...


Awesome. 
Is there a way I can use these with V Carve desktop?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

markbdusted said:


> Awesome.
> Is there a way I can use these with V Carve desktop?


Please take this with a huge grain of salt since I am very unfamiliar with vcarve. I purchased pro a couple of months ago but have not opened it up and played with it yet. 

Short answer is yes but with an initial step.

What I understand is that you can not use the depth maps directly into vcarve (though Aspire can I believe). You need to convert the depth map images into an stl first. There are a bunch of ways to convert them to stl. There are several online converters as well as several free programs (blender, meshlabs, as examples) that can do this. The online converters are the easiest and fastest way but I can not talk to the quality of the outputted stl files. 

Hope that helps.

If I have this completely wrong, someone please let us know. I need to learn vcarve as well. 

The cnc software (Carvewright Designer) is the opposite. The base program can use the depth map images but I need an add on to import the stl's.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't see anything in the posts saying where to get the files, or what format the files are in. With that information, I can help you with whether you can carve them using VCarve. 

Contrary to what Oscar said (no offence, Oscar ) You can carve depth maps and other 2.5D graphics with VCarve. You cannot create a 3D model from a 2D graphic with VCarve. For that, in the Vectric family, you need Aspire.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

No offense taken and much appreciate the info. 

I am not familiar with vcarve at all yet. I may start playing with this weekend. My new cnc has just been sitting there since I got it (~2 months). 

The image is the pattern. It is a grayscale depth map image and the height is represented by the gray scale 0 to 1. 

The image is created by interpreting z depth height of a 3d image to gray scale. Different programs can reconstruct the geometry from the grayscale information. For example here is blender where I imported the above image and displaced a plane with the height information. 

Circle of life since I used blender to created the height map to begin with.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

You do nice work, Oscar. Back to Mark's question, it comes down to what you are making or will make available. If you make a 2.5D image file available, VCarve will carve it. If you make a 2D image available, VCarve will not create a 2.5D image from it. As you pointed out, there are numerous applications online to do that. Tks.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you.

If anyone really has a hard time converting these, let me know which images you want me to post as an stl.


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Please take this with a huge grain of salt since I am very unfamiliar with vcarve. I purchased pro a couple of months ago but have not opened it up and played with it yet.
> 
> Short answer is yes but with an initial step.
> 
> ...


I will have to learn Blender, just as you need to learn V Carve. V Carve is very intuitive I think and has amazing features. 
Thanks for sharing the images and to all who commented.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

markbdusted said:


> I will have to learn Blender, just as you need to learn V Carve. V Carve is very intuitive I think and has amazing features.
> Thanks for sharing the images and to all who commented.


If you do try blender, focus only on the polygonal modeling (moving verts and geometry) and then digital sculpting after getting the basics of modeling. Otherwise, the software can be a little overwhelming at first.

It is a full 3d animation suite. It can do modeling, sculpting, material texturing, compositing, sound design, video design, 2d painting, 2d animation and full 3d animation. A little overkill for making cnc models but it is incredibly powerful. Best part is its free.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Working on a wicked witch of the West. Not great and cartoony. I am still working on my digital sculpting skills. Have a long ways to go but a ton of fun to do.

Fitted the armature/skeleton on the model this afternoon so it is now poseable. I need to model a few accessories tomorrow and then port to cnc pattern.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Didn't come out great. One of the problems of modeling in 3d and not 2.5d. The depth of the model came out at 3.5 inches which meant a pretty flat pattern. 

This is what it looks like in my software. Added a crescent moon in mine but pattern is sans that.


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2021)

Awesome work there Oscar36. I don't have a CNC but I get asked all the time if I can engrave something on the cutting boards I make and I have to say sorry.

Red


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Red,

Thanks. I know this statement is controversial but I find making models and patterns almost as enjoyable as woodworking.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

And this is why you should not try to make a 3d model when you are drinking little water and tonic. Heavy on the little water.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> And this is why you should not try to make a 3d model when you are drinking little water and tonic. Heavy on the little water.
> 
> View attachment 399810


Lol... what would it be like w/ Big Water and no tonic? Light on the big water tho.

Actually looks like Bat Boy, the one that took the supermarket checkout readers by storm in the World Weekly News









Pretty cool though Oscar ... lol, I gave up on the 3D scene, intense & too much.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Lol. That is the stuff of nightmares. I might have to try to sculpt that later.

Here is another quick simple cross model I made.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Another quick pattern. Cartoon coffin with cross.








Second variation








What it looks like in my software








Graphic for your Photoshop needs.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I hate my insomnia, but it does allow me to model into some really late nights (dawn). 









And for your Halloween digital card photoshop needs.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Not sure if scary enough. Clowns are just scary by nature but sometimes they are even more frigtening.








What it looks like importing the above height map into Blender3d for export to STL.








A quick render with substance painter and Blender cycles render engine.








I'll stop spamming you guys. Happy Halloween 2021!


----------

